# What the [email protected]#$?



## Janice (May 21, 2008)

YouTube - winemouse

Amy Winehouse and Pete Doherty, f'king HIGH as KITES. 

""This one's got a message from Blake," she says. "Blake, please don't divorce mummy. She loves you ever so. Hang on, my big brother wants to say something."
Taking another mouse from Doherty, she continues: "Yeah, if you divorce her you'll have me to deal with. I'm only a day old. I don't know what I'm doing but I know what love is.""


----------



## Susanne (May 21, 2008)




----------



## blindpassion (May 21, 2008)

lol yeah I saw that on perez a week or so ago
Amy needs to go to rehab, she needs some serious help! I miss the healthy Amy. 
IMO shes so talented, I miss the Amy from years ago, like when she did the "F*ck me Pumps" music video, she wasnt so stick thin, she looked great! 
The world would be a better place with a sober, healthy, happy, singing Amy!! 

YouTube - Amy winehouse - Fuck me pumps


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

They're both f*cking idiots.  I wouldn't be surprised to hear if either of the OD'd.


----------



## pratbc (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_They're both f*cking idiots.  I wouldn't be surprised to hear if either of the OD'd._

 

I wouldn't consider them idiots.  They are just people with a serious drug problem.  Addiction is a disease and, for most addicts in recovery, it takes quite a few rehab stints for them to get clean.  I actually feel bad for them due to the personal experiences I have had with addiction and recovery.


----------



## BabiDoll2185 (May 21, 2008)

Wow...I don't even know what to say other then I pray they get the help they need!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_I wouldn't consider them idiots. They are just people with a serious drug problem. Addiction is a disease and, for most addicts in recovery, it takes quite a few rehab stints for them to get clean. I actually feel bad for them due to the personal experiences I have had with addiction and recovery._

 
I understand addiction is a disease, but there are plenty of other celebrities with addiction that don't go around doing the stupid sh*t these two always seem to be doing.  All these two do is draw negative attention to themselves highlighting the obvious point that they need help and they just don't seem to care to get any.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

Ita - Wtf


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

From the looks of it .... she had problems in the F me pumps video too....


----------



## pratbc (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I understand addiction is a disease, but there are plenty of other celebrities with addiction that don't go around doing the stupid sh*t these two always seem to be doing.  All these two do is draw negative attention to themselves highlighting the obvious point that they need help and they just don't seem to care to get any._

 
This is extremely difficult and painful for me to do, but I feel I need to do it because I feel so strongly about the misconceptions/stigmas attached to drug addiction.  Mind you, I am in no way making excuses for their behavior, just want people to get a better understanding.  
I am an addict in recovery.  In the late stages of my addiction, I did things and behaved in a manner I never even DREAMED I could.  I still have major guilt over some things that I have done and I am working on that.  Its like a Jeckyl and Hyde thing.  When a person is in their addiction, they turn into a monster, nothing like their usual selves.  Honestly, I see the outlandish behavior of these two as a symptom to their problem and maybe even a cry for help.  
I know everyone may think that they don't give a f*uck and don't care to get any help.  But, I know for myself, I reached such a bottom that I contemplated suicide and THAT is what made me realise that I needed help.  Bottoms are different for every individual.  And NO ONE can make someone get into recovery.  They have to want it for themselves.
Sorry for my rant, but I just wanted everyone to see this from another perspective and I hope I could help.

Also, since I just "outed" myself, if anyone has any questions or issues with addiction, please feel free to PM me anytime.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pratbc* 

 
_This is extremely difficult and painful for me to do, but I feel I need to do it because I feel so strongly about the misconceptions/stigmas attached to drug addiction. Mind you, I am in no way making excuses for their behavior, just want people to get a better understanding. 
I am an addict in recovery. In the late stages of my addiction, I did things and behaved in a manner I never even DREAMED I could. I still have major guilt over some things that I have done and I am working on that. Its like a Jeckyl and Hyde thing. When a person is in their addiction, they turn into a monster, nothing like their usual selves. Honestly, I see the outlandish behavior of these two as a symptom to their problem and maybe even a cry for help. 
I know everyone may think that they don't give a f*uck and don't care to get any help. But, I know for myself, I reached such a bottom that I contemplated suicide and THAT is what made me realise that I needed help. Bottoms are different for every individual. And NO ONE can make someone get into recovery. They have to want it for themselves.
Sorry for my rant, but I just wanted everyone to see this from another perspective and I hope I could help.

Also, since I just "outed" myself, if anyone has any questions or issues with addiction, please feel free to PM me anytime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really did not mean for you to out yourself or share anything about yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I absolutely commend you for seeking help because I do know drug addiction is difficult.  I have a family member who is currently dealing with drug addiction, as well as one who has overcome her addictions and is now working to make a wonderful life for her, her 5 children and her husband.  It tears me apart that my one family member won't get help...it is so true that only the individual can help him/herself.  Cliched as it may be, but admitting the problem is the first step.  I truly wish you the best.

I guess my biggest beef with this whole thing is really with the media...they constantly put things like this video out, which basically is meant to give people a good laugh, not really realizing the gravity of the situation.  It really serves no purpose other than to satisfy some strange "need" for people to view celebrity gossip.  I like my gossip as much as the next person, but I draw the line somewhere, and this is definitely it.  BTW, I did not watch the video, nor will I.


----------



## user79 (May 23, 2008)

It just seems so unjust that such an amazing talent that is Amy Winehouse's voice is completely wasted on an utter waste bag such as her. I lover her music, but just wish someone else had her voice and made more records!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 25, 2008)

I think that later they will get very high, get the munchies and eat the baby mice.  

Seriously though, what on earth?  Those two together?  That is such a recipe for disaster.  Well, more disaster than their usual brand of disaster.  My God they need help.


----------



## glam8babe (May 25, 2008)

i really cant stand either of them.. so many teenagers n that look upto people like them over here, one of my friends is the 'indie style' type of girl and fancies the hell out of pete and loves amy but i dont understand it :S
i dont see how they have kept so famous yet they are complete smack heads.. it really pisses me off especially when theres more talent out there from people who dont fuck with themselves


----------



## Carlyx (May 25, 2008)

Anybody who fancies Pete needs their heads testing, how on earth can someone fancy him, he's an absolute state!! 

The both of them need sectioning and a good scrub. 

I don't understand why Amy hasn't been locked up ages ago..got videod snorting/taking all sorts, if that was a normal person they would've been locked up.


----------



## Patricia (May 26, 2008)

i really hope they realise they need help, lots of help and very soon!!!


----------



## glam8babe (May 26, 2008)

iv just got a magazine and amy's in it looking like a size MINUS 0.. her bones are stickin out, she looks terrible... i actually remember her being on TV a few year ago and she looked amazing and had a lovely figure.. shes fucked in the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone help her


----------



## kimmy (May 26, 2008)

somebody call peta! and get amy a nail brush...for chrissake.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

She is such a sicko! She should not be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

Gosh Pete and Amy are sooo ugly!!


----------

